# not the way you wanna figure out one of your tool boxes leak.



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

i was trying to fix my moms van in the cold. maybe tommorow 
























I really needed a few of those. lol


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

yeah thats a bummer.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

lmao bahahaha


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

olololololol thats awesome in a bad way


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

:rofl::rofl::rofl:
That's classic...


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

LMAO.........................


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

lol thats sucks


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

I GET IT NOW!!!! lol.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

yeah man that is funnY!!!


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Wow, I don't think I have ever seen that before. I'm sorry but that is pretty darn funny!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

:rofl::rofl::rofl: OMG that sucks.:hammer:


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Hilarious...


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

ice box tools lol


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

LMAO :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: :clap::clap::clap::clap:
To funny! 
I found out how much water we dont use just at night by our water spickit out side. I am on the schools computers and cant get the pictures at the moment but will get you the pics went I get home


----------



## Sprocket's owner (Jan 4, 2010)

How were you finding anything in that toolbox?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

i can tell by the look of the tool. lol they are very well used.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

O.O


ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



nice!


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Harley D said:


>


i almost took a picture of mine like that also.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

lmao I got a good look at that and thought wow thats why the water bill is so high


----------



## shalynn19 (Sep 6, 2009)

lol that is pretty funny blue ........


----------

